# Lenovo K4 Note not charging when it is on



## Nitishbpo

Hi guys,

I have a Lenovo K4 Note...It was working fine and was happy with that phone...but suddenly Lenovo company released an update which updated K4 note from Lollipop to Marshmallow...At first it was fine but suddenly I was not able to charge my phone while it is on...I can charge my phone only when I switch it off completely....I even tried another power adapter it is not working....


Can someone help me in this regard...


----------



## bobs-here

1.Back up your data. E.g, Contacts, messages, photos, other media. on your Computer or cloud. Do not take back up in your existing memory card.
2.Without removing your memory card, factory reset your phone.
3.After resetting, you will receive a popup as how you want to use your memory card that is- as a portable device or Internal storage. Select portable device.
4. After that you may receive another pop-up saying you need to format your memory card. Format it. (That's why taking the backup at the initial stage was important). see link:

https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/K-and-...shmallow-update-inLenovo-k3-note/td-p/3288588


----------



## Nitishbpo

Thanks for your reply Bob....

But I think you did not understand my question...My problem is I am not able to charge my phone while it is on....If i have to charge it I need to switch it off and then I have to connect to the charger to charge it.....


----------



## theon.gj

i reverted mine back from marshmallow 6.0 to lollipop 5.1 cos it it did not work


----------



## Nitishbpo

I tried to factory reset my mobile but it still is in Android 6.0.....I could not come back to Lollipop unfortunately...


----------



## theon.gj

yours will need unrooting. i had to get the firmware file you can flash via SP flashtool then i was ok
my Note for me was having big issues, lagging, closing and wifi connectivity problems. reading about overheat and battery drain too.


----------



## bobs-here

Nitishbpo said:


> Thanks for your reply Bob....
> 
> But I think you did not understand my question...My problem is I am not able to charge my phone while it is on....If i have to charge it I need to switch it off and then I have to connect to the charger to charge it.....


I hear you and maybe should have explained that by uninstalling Marshmallow and going back to Lollipop, should help with the charging issue. https://androidmtk.com/smart-phone-flash-tool


----------

